
The Y Combinator Database - milhouse1337
https://www.ycdb.co/
======
jedberg
Infogami didn't die, it merged with reddit. I know because I had to figure out
how to make that code actually run.

------
Illniyar
The footer reads:

"Search experience powered by Algolia (W14). Icons powered by Font Awesome
(S15). Hosted on Heroku (W08).

The original (v1.0) YCDB was rated #1 Product of the Day on Product Hunt, Sept
27, 2017. The original YCDB was made with Webflow (S13)."

I suppose you can no make an entire website/product only using YC company
tech. ha.

------
rococode
Well, TIL that the ACLU was in YC W17 thanks to the "top 100 tweet count"
page. I was kind of surprised by that, are there other well-established
organizations that have joined YC at a (very) late stage or are they unique?

~~~
jedberg
Quora joined after they were at a nine figure valuation.

------
myroon5
Guessed this site was made by them when the third metric was:

"The Most Photogenic Based on Snappr Photo Quality Score"

Interesting site regardless

------
cyberferret
"Most photogenic"... Really??

EDIT: And here come the downvotes, so let me clarify my stance. I haven't a
clue what Snappr does, or what their definition of 'photogenic' is. But here
is the dictionary definition of 'photogenic':

    
    
        (adjective) (especially of a person) looking attractive in photographs or on film.
    

So my impression was that this metric was to do with how attractive perhaps
the founders were. The overall impression here is YC somehow rates the
aesthetic qualities of people in order to select who is 'in'. That sort of
impression can do untold damage to their brand, and I am surprised that they
let this be a thing.

~~~
adanto6840
According to the page ([https://www.ycdb.co/top-companies/photo-quality-
score](https://www.ycdb.co/top-companies/photo-quality-score)), it is:

"Score between one and 100 based on an analysis of all photos on the company's
homepage. Source: Snappr."

~~~
scrollaway
I wonder which one's the top scoring one!

[https://www.ycdb.co/top-companies/photo-quality-
score](https://www.ycdb.co/top-companies/photo-quality-score)

OH BOY IT'S SNAPPR! This is probably not biased.

~~~
technotony
Of course it is. The whole site is made by them[1]. Clever marketing move!

[1] YCDB is made in San Francisco by the team at Snappr, which is a YC company
(W17). Why? Because we love YC companies and discovering new ones! Edited by
Matt Schiller.

------
verdverm
The "search" seems more like autocomplete than search. Try entering "banana"
and the search button is disabled

------
arkadiyt
They're missing the YC13 company I work at (Lob).

~~~
mdschiller
Matt from Snappr here. This is the source we used for the base list of
companies:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)
For some reason Lob doesn't appear.

~~~
jedc
YC's list has a surprising number of errors. Lob is on Seed-DB, though -
[https://seed-db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=1011](https://seed-
db.com/accelerators/view?acceleratorid=1011)

------
hliyan
Looking at the top 100 funded companies: it's interesting that the majority
are in the "Consumer", "Dev Tools" or "Healthcare" categories, and hardly any
are in the "AI and ML" category.

~~~
sonnyblarney
AI is an approach, not a market, so I suggest those who make bank from AI will
be companies like consumer, healthcare etc..

~~~
jacquesm
It's a tool.

------
codegeek
There is also [https://yclist.com](https://yclist.com) which is not as
polished but has some interesting information.

------
ericjang
Very nice! Is the raw data publicly available? Or is it just scraped from
Crunchbase?

~~~
throwaway673874
It has become very tough to scrape crunchbase off late. I cant do any
scripting around it using headless chrome. It instantly recognizes you are not
a human

------
vasilipupkin
you should make detailed ( already public, not suggesting nefarious data
snooping ) info available on founder profiles. This would allow mining what
kind of founders tend to do well vs average vs poorly

~~~
majewsky
That information would likely be useless because of survivorship bias.

~~~
vasilipupkin
no, it wouldn't be useless. Firstly, bias alone doesn't make information
useless. Secondly, how is it survivor bias if the dataset also includes failed
ycombinator companies?

------
kylelibra
What's the marketing angle for Snappr here?

~~~
rozenmd
It's classic side-project marketing to increase brand visibility, etc

------
sonnyblarney
A lot of the big hits from quite a while ago. I wonder if there is a trend?

How long as it been since a big, recognizable brand hit?

------
beaconstudios
it'd be interesting to see companies by investment size vs. exit value. I
noticed when clicking around that one of the companies with the highest
investment (Cruise) exited for less than its total investment and it got me
thinking about which companies might exit for a profit/loss.

------
snek
YC's portfolio is staggering. Whatever they use to pick who to fund, they're
doing it right.

~~~
dsamarin
I wonder if it would be reasonable to match their investments albeit on a much
smaller scale

